

Ask HN: Is there a service to sell preconfigured domains inside my app? - cuchoperl

I want to allow my users to purchase a domain that comes preconfigured with its CNAME pointing to my server.<p>I'm sure I have seen one, don't remember its name.<p>Thanks
======
apowell
I believe you can do this via the eNom reseller API.

<http://www.enom.com/download/DomainsQuickStartENom.pdf>

